# Spinning and dyeing



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My friend makes drier balls and asked me to dye 5 pounds of superwash merino for the coloured bits around them. I have been at it all day and still not done.

My hands look similar! I started with good intentions to keep my gloves on ....


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

desireeross said:


> My friend makes drier balls and asked me to dye 5 pounds of superwash merino for the coloured bits around them. I have been at it all day and still not done.
> 
> My hands look similar! I started with good intentions to keep my gloves on ....


Your dyeing is just lovely. But your hands - don't forget to be concerned not to get dye on your skin as all dyes are potentially (and more often actually) poisonous to our bodies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful colors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Those drier balls are going to look fantastic! 

I am sure you know about the problems around getting the dye on your skin, but can understand wanting tactile contact. Like me and the soil in the garden- has a terrible effect on my skin, can't knit for weeks after contact- so it is vinyl for me!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> My friend makes drier balls and asked me to dye 5 pounds of superwash merino for the coloured bits around them. I have been at it all day and still not done.
> 
> My hands look similar! I started with good intentions to keep my gloves on ....


My hands usually end up looking like that at the end of a dyeing session!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You're braids look wonderful! And, your hands look like you had fun.....win, win. Lol. Those beautiful braids are not going to end up being dryer balls, are they?


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure that your friend is going to get the superwash to felt adequately around her drier balls. Your dying is fabulous, though!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thatsa lot of gorgeous dryer balls!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

llamama1 said:


> I'm not sure that your friend is going to get the superwash to felt adequately around her drier balls. Your dying is fabulous, though!


I didn't think a person would want superwash - it won't felt, unless they are needle felting designs.... Let us know how that works!

Love the colors!!! I could see some pretty yarns spun from those rovings!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, beautiful colours Desiree ! I would not want to waste them on dryer balls ! You are such a good friend ! xx


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

llamama1 said:


> I'm not sure that your friend is going to get the superwash to felt adequately around her drier balls. Your dying is fabulous, though!


I was just thinking the same about using superwash for around the dryer balls, it is not going to felt. I don't believe it would even felt even with needle felting. I could be wrong...

Otherwise the colors are lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What beautiful colors, seems much too pretty for dryer balls. 

I made dryer balls for myself a couple of years ago & im wondering if anyone else has the same problem as me. My DSs dog stays with us every second week while he’s away at work & if I drop one, she immediately latches on to it & happily chews it up????she’s mangled several of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What beautiful colors, seems much too pretty for dryer balls.
> 
> I made dryer balls for myself a couple of years ago & im wondering if anyone else has the same problem as me. My DSs dog stays with us every second week while he's away at work & if I drop one, she immediately latches on to it & happily chews it up????she's mangled several of them.


oh dear, naughty Kimber!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear, naughty Kimber!


Yup????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup????


 :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

llamama1 said:


> I'm not sure that your friend is going to get the superwash to felt adequately around her drier balls. Your dying is fabulous, though!


She puts thin strips of superwash merino on all her drier balls. Apparently when placed over a fibre that felts they felt with it. Im not sure of the finer details I just supply the dyed fibre. She makes thousands of these a year


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> Your dyeing is just lovely. But your hands - don't forget to be concerned not to get dye on your skin as all dyes are potentially (and more often actually) poisonous to our bodies.


Yup, but sometimes gloves break


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those drier balls are going to look fantastic!
> 
> I am sure you know about the problems around getting the dye on your skin, but can understand wanting tactile contact. Like me and the soil in the garden- has a terrible effect on my skin, can't knit for weeks after contact- so it is vinyl for me!


Yes I'm aware of the pitfalls . I never touch the dye powder but my latex gloves spring leaks . Thankfully I have no sensitivities to latex


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> You're braids look wonderful! And, your hands look like you had fun.....win, win. Lol. Those beautiful braids are not going to end up being dryer balls, are they?


These will all end up on drier balls. She needs 10 pounds of dyed braids. I could be busy for a while! I'll be dyeing more braids to sell


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> My hands usually end up looking like that at the end of a dyeing session!


Hah yes! As I said to my husband, at least I'm not off to a wedding as happened a year ago


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Yes I'm aware of the pitfalls . I never touch the dye powder but my latex gloves spring leaks . Thankfully I have no sensitivities to latex


Occupational Hazard!!!!!!! Glad you don't react to the Latex!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Occupational Hazard!!!!!!! Glad you don't react to the Latex!


Absolutely!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, wonderful sales for both of you!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

All I have to say is Wow.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I usually crochet covers for my dryer balls out of feltable wool. I then stuff it very tightly with odd bits of wool (I have even used dryer lint for the very center). Then I throw them in the washer with a load of jeans, sometimes more than once. I have some wool of unknown origin that I was given. I spent two days cleaning it and managed to get it carded, but haven't tried spinning. It may end up as dryer balls. If I can stand to spin it, it may end up as a rug. I don't think it is going to be good for much else.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful braids! They just scream "spin me"!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Beautiful braids! They just scream "spin me"!


They spin beautifully too. So incredibly soft


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Colours are gorgeous on the braids and like you my gloves can spring leaks and my hands end up multi coloured -Usually when I'm going somewhere. Most of my friends in the choirs I sing in have got used to it and just comment 'oh, you've been dyeing again - thats a nice colour'. One lady nearly passed out as she overheard me say to a friend,'right, I'm off home to dye' :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Colours are gorgeous on the braids and like you my gloves can spring leaks and my hands end up multi coloured -Usually when I'm going somewhere. Most of my friends in the choirs I sing in have got used to it and just comment 'oh, you've been dyeing again - thats a nice colour'. One lady nearly passed out as she overheard me say to a friend,'right, I'm off home to dye' :sm09: :sm12:


That is so true. People raise their eyebrows and say you've been dyeing again . I've got into the habit of saying I've been dyeing yarn/fibre


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Superwash wool doesn't felt. All the "scales" in the wool have either been removed or smoothed down. Projects knitted or crocheted with superwash are designed to be thrown in the washer (and, I think, the dryer) and come out looking exactly as they looked going in. But perhaps I'm not understanding what your friend is using the superwash for.

The colors you've created are stupendous!

Hazel


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Superwash wool doesn't felt. All the "scales" in the wool have either been removed or smoothed down. Projects knitted or crocheted with superwash are designed to be thrown in the washer (and, I think, the dryer) and come out looking exactly as they looked going in. But perhaps I'm not understanding what your friend is using the superwash for.
> 
> The colors you've created are stupendous!
> 
> Hazel


I don't know the exact process except she's been doing this for years. The pic I posted earlier is superwash coloured strands on merino dryer balls. I'm intrigued and will find out how she does it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I don't know the exact process except she's been doing this for years. The pic I posted earlier is superwash coloured strands on merino dryer balls. I'm intrigued and will find out how she does it.


Thank you much! I would be fascinated to learn about this. Perhaps I've been misunderstanding what superwash wool is like!

I have seen very positive comments about dryer balls but haven't (yet) used them myself.

Hazel


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Your braids are so lovely! If you do have to go to a special occasion, perhaps you could be a trendsetter and bring back the gorgeous fashion of wearing lovely white gloves! I wore them as a child and loved the feel of them on my hands.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Wash your hands with Sof Scrub,that should take it off. I use that to get mine clean before I go to work. You may also want to invest in some nitrile gloves if you dye frequently. They are for use with chemicals like dyes and mordants.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very, very beautiful. 
Interesting dyeing site. 
http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/FAQ/cleaninghands.shtml


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Could you give a link to her dryer ball page? I couldn't find it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Could you give a link to her dryer ball page? I couldn't find it.


sure.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/232408263/wool-dryer-balls-6-large-natural-wool?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Very, very beautiful.
> Interesting dyeing site.
> http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/FAQ/cleaninghands.shtml


Yes very interesting and useful. She's talking about other dyes to the ones I use but the concept is the same


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> sure.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/232408263/wool-dryer-balls-6-large-natural-wool?ref=shop_home_feat_1


Thank you so much for giving us this link! Your friend's dryer balls are just beautiful!

I can see that there's a difference between the felted ball and the fiber that goes around the ball. It doesn't look like the fiber that goes around the ball gets felted, so that must be the superwash wool, I'm guessing.

Anyway, you and your friend have done such a fantastic job! Dryer balls are a lot more eco-friendly than fabric softener, aren't they?

Thanks for all the information you've given us. I'm utterly fascinated, and it's always fun to learn something new!

Hazel


----------

